# Which 1080i DVD player of these three?



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

For use with a 720P projector.
-Toshiba A2
-Oppo 970
-Oppo 980

....or any reccomendations for best 1080i player.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> For use with a 720P projector.
> -Toshiba A2
> -Oppo 970
> -Oppo 980
> ...


If I'm not mistaken the Toshiba A2 is a HD DVD player, Right??? 

In that case I'll say go with it ... the other are regular DVD players not HD. 

If you can spend some more try to get the Toshiba HD player that upconverts to 1080p ... but if I recall right, you mentioned in one of your posts that your projector upconverts to 1080p, Right???? ... in this case it doesn't matter What you get because the projector will upconvert to 1080p ... :scratch::scratch:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

My projector is only 720P(Mitsubishi HC1500).
I just ordered the Oppo 980HD at too good of a price.
But, thank you.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd probably have went with the Toshiba as well, but I've also heard lots of good things about the Oppo players. Be sure to give us report once you get it in and have a go at it.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Thing is, I don't order online movie rentals and my local blockbusters and hollywood videos don't carry any hd-dvd's. I also refuse top spend $25/$30 for a movie....as I like to rent, watch once and return.
I have 'my' classics on dvd, but most movies are rental only worthy.
Also my PJ is only 720P.

*So what advantages besides ability to play HD-DVD's does the toshiba give? 
....I can alter the order as I just made it around 11:00p.m. and can call in the morning.

Thanks guys!


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I would have gotten it if the HTS store hadn't advised me at checkout thatthe HC1500 was backordered into october. The place I bought from does not have a good price at all on the A2 but does on the HC1500 and has in stock.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh... so you don't own the HC1500 yet? I thought you already had it.

I see it ships in 1-2 days from one vendor at $869. Only through Amazon does it appear to be back ordered. 

Looks like about $220 on the A2.

Oppo 980 at $169.

Not sure how all those compare to other places though.

The A2 does a stellar job of upconverting, but I understand the Oppo does an excellent job as well. If you don't plan to buy any HD-DVDs anytime soon, I'd probably just stick with the Oppo.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Of the choices The Toshiba is defiantly the way to go.

Off subject a little bit, Sadly in my case up until last month I only had an older Sony 53" RPTV with only component inputs (no DVI or HDMI) so upconverting DVD players were out except the LG that I finally bought as it allows upconverion of all DVDS through component. It is one of only 4 or 5 that do and was the best out of all of them.

This dual format war is so dumb for HD DVDs I'd love to get a Samsung combo but the price is way to high and will take at least a year to come down to an affordable level. By affordable I mean below $300


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> My projector is only 720P(Mitsubishi HC1500).
> I just ordered the Oppo 980HD at too good of a price.
> But, thank you.


I tought you had a projector that upconverts to 1080p ....my mistake :doh::doh:

I know you already got he Oppo 980 ... but, Did you ever consider a cheaper DVD that upconverts to at least 720p (that's the max resolution of your projector)???? .... I was reading www.cnet.com reviews and they have as an option to the 980 the Sony DVP-NS75H that cost less than $100.00 and does a good job (believe me, that's what I have and upconverts to 1080i but my tv upconverts to 1080p) ....:yes::yes:

Good luck ... start enjoying movies A.S.A.P. ....:T:T:T


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I thought I'd leave myself room to go to a 1080P projector within six months/year. And I don't think the war will be over by then. But if it is I will sell this and buy a HD player at that point. If not, then I have a good 1080p upconvert player.


----------

